

A programmer's dilemma II - tyn
http://softwareindustrialization.com/AProgrammersDilemmaProductivityLostPartII.aspx

======
bdfh42
The first post resonated with me - spot on I thought and emailed the link to
anyone I thought would feel the same.

I don't think we should be surprised that some folks did not understand the
point being made - 'twas ever thus.

I also feel that the "meme" captured here resonated nicely with Dave Winer's
post
[http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/12/04/soonItWillBeTime...](http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/12/04/soonItWillBeTimeToStartOve.html)
and with John Resig's <http://ejohn.org/blog/javascript-language-
abstractions/> . The abstractions are so leaky that they become the problem -
no longer helping us get things done but actively (? passively) conspiring to
stop us.

------
gnomic_conic
Thank you for this. I've had some experience as a noob being thrown into a web
app project and it really is a massive headache keeping three languages under
control at once.

There needs to be some kind of complete language solution for these types of
things. HTML has run it's course.

------
timcederman
PII circa 1991? Um, what? Does he mean 2001?

